# 1028 and 1332 pricing



## bladz1454 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm looking to upgrade to a Pro model, thoughts on the pricing of the ones below? Seem steep compared to the threads I've read but this time of the year starts to become a sellers market...









Ariens 1028 snowblower 10hp 28" snow blower - farm & garden - by...


this machine is a true beast. very well built before ariens went to the Chinese engines to cut down the price of production. it has the heated hand grips for you cold handed folks. also has 2...



providence.craigslist.org













Ariens 1332 pro snowblower - general for sale - by owner


Arians 1332 pro snow blower in excellent working condition, well maintained. It's been serviced 3 months ago so it's ready for winter. This thrower is a beast, made in USA product that will last for...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Both machines appear to be in very nice condition and are about 20 years old.

Not sure what pricing is like in your area, but the 28" asking price seems high and the 32" is very high IMHO


----------



## bladz1454 (Oct 6, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Both machines appear to be in very nice condition and are about 20 years old.
> 
> Not sure what pricing is like in your area, but the 28" asking price seems high and the 32" is very high IMHO


Thank you for the input. Yes, I agree - they do seem high. There is a 1336 for $750 in the North Shore but it looked like it is in very rough shape... however I wouldn't mind putting some TLC into a 1336 at that price point over a smaller model.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

There are a couple of big Simplicity blowers on the Boston CL that might be comps. They are pricey too. Looks like the first machine there has an aluminum gear box, if that matters.


----------



## bladz1454 (Oct 6, 2021)

Darby said:


> There are a couple of big Simplicity blowers on the Boston CL that might be comps. They are pricey too. Looks like the first machine there has an aluminum gear box, if that matters.


Good point on the aluminum box, I'm pretty that means it has bushings instead of bearings and they switched back to iron after issues.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

Maybe I’m bias but I bought a 1332 Pro back in 2001 and it’s been a great machine. Just replaced the impeller bearing last year and have changed the electric chute motor 3 times one was covered by Ariens when you figure you rotate the chute on each swath it’s not bad. Now I do my own chute motor change and learned NEVER to buy an after market motor one of the 3 motors was a cheap after market motor which didn't last 3 seasons. The 13 HP Tecumseh engine has never had anything but seasonal oil changes. I recommend get a grease gun and do all fittings annually. 
Good Luck both machines look good in the pictures provided.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

The 1028 isn't a pro model. The aluminum gear case and pin lock wheels are a dead giveaway.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

both are full of bs the 10/28 wont throw 40 feet without and impeller kit and 3700 rpm its worth 500 mint
the 1332 is a nice machine its hard to turn in posi it weighs 360 lbs i had one with an impeller kit @ 3700 rpm it threw 50 feet was unstoppable
mine was fully restored poly skids and snow cab sold for 950 delivered no more then 700 for that machine mint not worth his price 1550
its a best to turn unless you are young iam 59 6*3 240 in shape


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

A good price for the 1028 would be $600-$650. I had a guy willing to sell me a newer 32 wide pro model for $1000. The unit was still in new condition. As far as the engine horsepower. After having the chance to run both the 10hp flathead Tecumseh which is 358cc and the 13hp OHV Tecumseh which is also 358cc I noticed very little if any difference in power. They run different, the 10hp flathead ran a bit smoother, the 13 which has the non adjustable carburetor would occasionally stumble. I think the old 10hp flathead is the better engine.


----------



## Nick S (Sep 26, 2021)

bladz1454 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade to a Pro model, thoughts on the pricing of the ones below? Seem steep compared to the threads I've read but this time of the year starts to become a sellers market...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When looking, an st series is built heavier duty, and are generally cheaper at the same size, but does not have heated grips. When looking at the pro series aim for the ones with the housing shape that is the same as the 28 you showed where it is flat than angled up, because they are built heavier. I personally have an st1236 and it is an awesome blower. Mine needed some work and only cost me 400 for a 12hp ohv engine 36in wide blower.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Dusty said:


> A good price for the 1028 would be $600-$650. I had a guy willing to sell me a newer 32 wide pro model for $1000. The unit was still in new condition. As far as the engine horsepower. After having the chance to run both the 10hp flathead Tecumseh which is 358cc and the 13hp OHV Tecumseh which is also 358cc I noticed very little if any difference in power. They run different, the 10hp flathead ran a bit smoother, the 13 which has the non adjustable carburetor would occasionally stumble. I think the old 10hp flathead is the better engine.L Heads are not smoother then tec ohv motors ever


then you had a bad tune on the ohv 358cc mine was smooth as glass and it has almost 30% more torque
without the impeller kit it threw 40 feet
the 10/28 would not be worth 600 or better to anybody who wasnt cluess


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

1132le said:


> then you had a bad tune on the ohv 358cc mine was smooth as glass and it has almost 30% more torque
> without the impeller kit it threw 40 feet
> the 10/28 would not be worth 600 or better to anybody who wasnt cluess


Nope, it ran fine. Ended up pulling that engine and sold it on ebay for $600 plus shipping.
The 10hp flathead and the 13hp OHV are both 358cc, same displacement. Only difference, the valves are on top of the head on the OHV vs to the side of the piston on the flathead.
Tuned doesn't make sense anyway, carb isn't adjustable, their is no tuning of that engine. I work on small engine power equipment for a living. They never offered an adjustable carburetor with that 13hp engine. You would have to get an older adjustable carburetor off the 12hp OHV, which by the way, is also 358cc, same engine, than you could tune it. They were playing the horsepower numbers game with those engines. The 10, 11, 12 and 13hp Tecumseh are all 358cc. The flathead was a better more reliable engine anyway. The OHV took place of the flathead due too epa mandates, thats all it was. If it truly had more power, I would have kept it and put it one of my snowblowers as a power upgrade. It didn't, so I took the $600 cash instead. If I really wanted too, I could go out and find a newer snowblower with a 420cc engine which they put on them now, that actually are more powerful. No reason too though, all the machines I have, already have more than enough power with the 358cc flathead. I bought that Powershift specifically for that reason, it had the 13hp Tecumseh and I wanted to see, how much more power it actually had over the 10hp flathead. I got my answer, no difference. Toro also offered the Powershift with a Briggs 11hp flathead that was 399cc. That engine actually had more power than the "13hp Tecumseh". A Briggs 399cc, it was an actual 11hp. Those 12 and 13hp 358cc Tecumseh's are 10hp OHV versions of the flathead, that's all they are. When the engine companies got sued, the hp numbers game ended. Tecumseh closed up shop shortly after.
I put a 10hp Tecumseh 358cc flathead on that Toro Powershift after. It had no drop in power, it threw snow just as far as when it had that "13hp Tecumseh". 358cc produces 10hp.
Also I find it interesting that you would say a 1028 isn't worth 500 to anyone who isn't clueless. I just sold an 8526 built in 2004 last fall for $650. It was mint and barely had any use, but still thats what I got for it. Not sure where your from exactly, but prices vary region to region and state to state, so the prices you are calling high where you are, are low where I am. The prices where I am are always going to be towards the top, thats how it works here. Higher wages, higher cost of living, and your skipping over the other factors like condition as well. You should be a little more thoughtful to people, not everyone is clueless as you put it, your coming off as very arrogant and its off putting to many.


----------



## bladz1454 (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks everyone - your replies helped me pass on the two listed and I went with a 11526pro ($300) that runs well but just needs some solid TLC (starting a thread on that now).


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

if you do it for a living you should know if the ohv 358 doesnt run better something is wrong/tune same thing
being a pro why didnt you fix it?
my hm 80s or hm100s start half a pull everytime for 40 plus years
so did my ohv 358cc over rated 13hp bu it was and honest 10.8 ish hp the ohv has much better power and smoother hence you had a bad one
ive had many
hm100 is 9hp on its best day hm80s are 7 hp best day
you could sell a 8526 for a 1000 bucks that doesnt mean its worth it
it means somebody doesnt know any better thats clueless to me
those blowers are from my area he has been selling the bigger blower for over a yr
you can get an ariens 28 420cc hydro with auto turn for 1550

your 11528 is the same as 10/24 pro its ohv318cc its 10 hp
so the guy who paid extra for the 11.5 hp got hosed
the guy who bought the 10/24pro got 10 hp for real everyone else got ripped off hence motors rated by torque 
ill just use my 27 inch with the 414 cc 20 lb ft motor i paid 900 used it was mint with extra belts i overpaid by a 100 imo
it will run circles around any older blower
ive seen 24 sho ariens for 800 bucks now with the 369cc that will also run circles around the old blowers
if you spend more then 300 tops you are better off with a newer ariens
more like a 100 or 200 for and old blower
nobody wants them anymore i get them free so 600 or 800 is silly 
i never said you were clueless 10/28 non pro for that money is silly when people are throwing them away
have a great day sir


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

1132le said:


> if you do it for a living you should know if the ohv 358 doesnt run better something is wrong/tune same thing
> being a pro why didnt you fix it?
> my hm 80s or hm100s start half a pull everytime for 40 plus years
> so did my ohv 358cc over rated 13hp bu it was and honest 10.8 ish hp the ohv has much better power and smoother hence you had a bad one
> ...


Fix what? Both engines and the machine ran fine. All have since been sold. Don't understand what your point is other than once again, being nasty and argumentative and I refuse to argue with someone over some nonsense. Being an OHV vs flathead makes no difference in power. In fact I would argue the flathead has more torque. The flatheads are also simpler and easier to work on, those OHV's have so many shields that have to be pulled off vs the flathead. Again. I ran a 358cc flathead and a 358cc OHV Tecumseh on the same machine and their was zero difference in power or throwing distance. They worked equally. The myth of that being a 13hp was busted, its not, the fact Tecumseh along with several other engine manufacturers were sued for playing games with horsepower ratings and that the 13hp rating was removed is further proof. Not sure where you got 30% more power from, you pulled that number out of thin air, correct? Put both engines on a Dyno and give us a read out of both engines torque under load and no load, both at 3600 rpm and show us which engine has more power if you say one does over the other. Basically, proove what your saying. Put up or shutup. Because again, I bought that Toro Powershift 1332 for $150 specifically to see if that 358cc OHV Tecumseh, claimed as 13hp had anymore power than the 358cc flathead being rated at 10hp. I found zero difference. That 358cc Tecumseh OHV is not 13hp, I guarantee you, its not, because 12hp is actually much closer to 465cc not 358cc. 11hp is 399cc these were ratings from Briggs engines for years. 358cc is 10hp, however you wanna slice it After verifying all of that I sold all of it. The Toro Powershift for $650 and that 358cc OHV Tecumseh for $600. They were all working perfectly and were perfectly "tuned" again whatever that means, since you can't tune that engine, the only tuning their is, is on an engine with an adjustable carb and that 358cc OHV doesn't have one.
Give us Dyno results showing which engine has more power. Without that theirs nothing more to talk about and I am not holding any further conversation with you and I would appreciate it, if you didn't get nasty or try insulting me any further. That's not how we act on here. Thanks.


----------



## bladz1454 (Oct 6, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Fix what? Both engines and the machine ran fine. All have since been sold. Don't understand what your point is other than once again, being nasty and argumentative and I refuse to argue with someone over some nonsense. Being an OHV vs flathead makes no difference in power. In fact I would argue the flathead has more torque. The flatheads are also simpler and easier to work on, those OHV's have so many shields that have to be pulled off vs the flathead. Again. I ran a 358cc flathead and a 358cc OHV Tecumseh on the same machine and their was zero difference in power or throwing distance. They worked equally. The myth of that being a 13hp was busted, its not, the fact Tecumseh along with several other engine manufacturers were sued for playing games with horsepower ratings and that the 13hp rating was removed is further proof. Not sure where you got 30% more power from, you pulled that number out of thin air, correct? Put both engines on a Dyno and give us a read out of both engines torque under load and no load, both at 3600 rpm and show us which engine has more power if you say one does over the other. Basically, proove what your saying. Put up or shutup. Because again, I bought that Toro Powershift 1332 for $150 specifically to see if that 358cc OHV Tecumseh, claimed as 13hp had anymore power than the 358cc flathead being rated at 10hp. I found zero difference. That 358cc Tecumseh OHV is not 13hp, I guarantee you, its not, because 12hp is actually much closer to 465cc not 358cc. 11hp is 399cc these were ratings from Briggs engines for years. 358cc is 10hp, however you wanna slice it After verifying all of that I sold all of it. The Toro Powershift for $650 and that 358cc OHV Tecumseh for $600. They were all working perfectly and were perfectly "tuned" again whatever that means, since you can't tune that engine, the only tuning their is, is on an engine with an adjustable carb and that 358cc OHV doesn't have one.
> Give us Dyno results showing which engine has more power. Without that theirs nothing more to talk about and I am not holding any further conversation with you and I would appreciate it, if you didn't get nasty or try insulting me any further. That's not how we act on here. Thanks.


You seem extremely knowledgeable on these motors. Do you know if there is a direct swap engine I can use for my 11526 when the time comes?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Dusty said:


> Fix what? Both engines and the machine ran fine. All have since been sold. Don't understand what your point is other than once again, being nasty and argumentative and I refuse to argue with someone over some nonsense. Being an OHV vs flathead makes no difference in power. In fact I would argue the flathead has more torque. The flatheads are also simpler and easier to work on, those OHV's have so many shields that have to be pulled off vs the flathead. Again. I ran a 358cc flathead and a 358cc OHV Tecumseh on the same machine and their was zero difference in power or throwing distance. They worked equally. The myth of that being a 13hp was busted, its not, the fact Tecumseh along with several other engine manufacturers were sued for playing games with horsepower ratings and that the 13hp rating was removed is further proof. Not sure where you got 30% more power from, you pulled that number out of thin air, correct? Put both engines on a Dyno and give us a read out of both engines torque under load and no load, both at 3600 rpm and show us which engine has more power if you say one does over the other. Basically, proove what your saying. Put up or shutup. Because again, I bought that Toro Powershift 1332 for $150 specifically to see if that 358cc OHV Tecumseh, claimed as 13hp had anymore power than the 358cc flathead being rated at 10hp. I found zero difference. That 358cc Tecumseh OHV is not 13hp, I guarantee you, its not, because 12hp is actually much closer to 465cc not 358cc. 11hp is 399cc these were ratings from Briggs engines for years. 358cc is 10hp, however you wanna slice it After verifying all of that I sold all of it. The Toro Powershift for $650 and that 358cc OHV Tecumseh for $600. They were all working perfectly and were perfectly "tuned" again whatever that means, since you can't tune that engine, the only tuning their is, is on an engine with an adjustable carb and that 358cc OHV doesn't have one.
> Give us Dyno results showing which engine has more power. Without that theirs nothing more to talk about and I am not holding any further conversation with you and I would appreciate it, if you didn't get nasty or try insulting me any further. That's not how we act on here. Thanks.


you are the one arguing i said its over rated at 13 hp but is 10.8 ish hp and has more torque you are arguing with who built the engine
the 10hp flatty is 9hp on its best day from the factory torque rating
if the358 wasnt running smoother and stumbling then something was wrong with it
you said the ohv 358 stumbled so the linkage was ADJUSTED wrong or the GOVENOR was adjusted wrong or the CARB was dirty or it needed something fixed
everybody knows ohv make more torque the 358cc ohv tec is the best motor they ever built its smoooooooth as glass no stumbling in good hands
i love the flat heads they are not better 
whats that video you posted?
some guy smoking a cancer stick doing wheelies with a blower in 2 inches of snow
not much help with anything other then he needs some snowblower operation lessons
hm100 has 15 lb ft of torq
ohv358 has 17.5 lb ft of torq it also makes the peak torq 500 to 600 rpm higher another benefit and its quieter and smoother
not 30% ok you got me i can clearly tell the difference in the 2 motors having several of both over 40 plus years same driveway for 40 years its not close the ohv 358 much better
throwing distance sir is about impeller size and impeller speed mainly ( now run with that and say its just not that)
torque is the ability to eat the end of driveway or heavy wet snow without have to slow down
a vid with 2 inches of snow shows what?
have a nice day sir
carry on


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

bladz1454 said:


> Thanks everyone - your replies helped me pass on the two listed and I went with a 11526pro ($300) that runs well but just needs some solid TLC (starting a thread on that now).





bladz1454 said:


> Thanks everyone - your replies helped me pass on the two listed and I went with a 11526pro ($300) that runs well but just needs some solid TLC (starting a thread on that now).


why are you swapping the ohv 318cc ? its the 2nd best motor tec ever built 16 lb ft of torque very smooth and quiet should start 1/2 a pull set up right


----------



## bladz1454 (Oct 6, 2021)

1132le said:


> why are you swapping the ohv 318cc ? its the 2nd best motor tec ever built 16 lb ft of torque very smooth and quiet should start 1/2 a pull set up right


Yea, its wild the machine I bought is cosmetically in rough shape and hasn't been used in years but that motor started right up on the first pull. I've already stripped it and started to work on it but because of that it just crossed my mind, what other motors are out there that I could have just swapped. Only parts I am replacing are carb/coil/and some grounds. Flushed the gas, changing the oil and plug. I'm struggling to figure out how to get the damn pulleys off the engine's drive shaft... I know there's a square key but they are rusted on there pretty good.

Good to know that motor is beast, I will keep it and just put a few $ into it every year till its brand new again.

Thank you!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I sense some tension in this thread... it has also been reported.

I don't like to see reports.

Kindly take a deep breath and keep it calm please.

Regards, the Management.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

bladz1454 said:


> You seem extremely knowledgeable on these motors. Do you know if there is a direct swap engine I can use for my 11526 when the time comes?


Most all of the Tecumseh snowking engines are interchangeable on the units, just make sure you get the same diameter shaft. The Predator 212 is also a direct bolt on replacement, those are also very good, powerful engines. I have a Predator 212 on my 1971 Ariens 32" wide and I have a 10hp, 358cc Tecumseh flathead on my snapper I swapped in, in place of the original 8hp 318cc Tecumseh. I'm getting ready to do the same thing to my 1987 Ariens. Those share the same block, just a larger bore and piston. Your 11.5hp OHV is the same displacement as the 10hp flathead, 358cc. They both put out the same power, yours is just the more modern OHV. I prefer the flatheads, but both are good engines. Their are many engines that can be used. The main things to keep in mind are the mounting base holes, the shaft height and diameter when swapping engines, also if the machine is a dual shaft, you need a dual shaft engine, stuff like that, so that you can use the same belts and pulleys. Engines that are setup for winter, cold temps and moisture, usually no air filter, or removing it, like on the 212. Otherwise you have to change pulleys and belt sizes and that can be a headache, so I like to try to stick with engines that are direct bolt up replacements like the 212.


----------



## bladz1454 (Oct 6, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Most all of the Tecumseh snowking engines are interchangeable on the units, just make sure you get the same diameter shaft. The Predator 212 is also a direct bolt on replacement, those are also very good, powerful engines. I have a Predator 212 on my 1971 Ariens 32" wide and I have a 10hp, 358cc Tecumseh flathead on my snapper I swapped in, in place of the original 8hp 318cc Tecumseh. I'm getting ready to do the same thing to my 1987 Ariens. Those share the same block, just a larger bore and piston. Your 11.5hp OHV is the same displacement as the 10hp flathead, 358cc. They both put out the same power, yours is just the more modern OHV. I prefer the flatheads, but both are good engines. Their are many engines that can be used. The main things to keep in mind are the mounting base holes, the shaft height and diameter when swapping engines, also if the machine is a dual shaft, you need a dual shaft engine, stuff like that, so that you can use the same belts and pulleys. Engines that are setup for winter, cold temps and moisture, usually no air filter, or removing it, like on the 212. Otherwise you have to change pulleys and belt sizes and that can be a headache, so I like to try to stick with engines that are direct bolt up replacements like the 212.


Thank you for all that detail. Sorry if this is a dumb question, but wouldn't switching from the 10hp on my current to the 6.5hp on the Predator kill performance?


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

bladz1454 said:


> Thank you for all that detail. Sorry if this is a dumb question, but wouldn't switching from the 10hp on my current to the 6.5hp on the Predator kill performance?


Nope, the 212 runs at 4000-4100 rpm. Its just as powerful. I have it on my 32 wide Ariens, I've used it commercially now 5 years and its a beast. Heres some footage of it. Its a real performer. When I first got those engines I was amazed at how much power they pack, its pretty unreal. But those engines have no issue running at 4000-4100 rpm full time and st that speed, it bumps the horsepower up to more like 9-10hp, basically they stand toe to toe with a 10hp Tecumseh and that's a 32 wide machine, thats a big machine. That machine originally had a 7hp Tecumseh the power output it has now vs when it had the Tecumseh is off the charts, literally. Many people have thought the same thing, oh thats only a 6.5 - 7hp engine. At 3600 rpm, its a 7hp engine. At 4100 rpm, its substantially higher. Its pretty amazing what those engines can do, but the video speaks for itself. I love it, I couldn't be more happy with the way that machine performs as a result of that engine. You could go with a 301cc Predator which at 3600 rpm is closer to the Tecumseh's actual rating at 3600, but its not even necessary, the 212 is more than enough, plus the 301's shaft sits higher than the Tecumseh, so you would need longer belts, the belt cover gets tricky to fit, it gets into a headache, so if you can get away wit the 212, your better off. I cant even imagine what the 301 Predator is capable of at 4000-4100 rpm, it would probably rattle the machine to pieces and theirs folks who put the 420 on, totally overkill for these applications and besides that the 420 is humongous and is heavy, no need. The 212 is more than enough for any machine 32" and under.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

bladz1454 said:


> Thank you for all that detail. Sorry if this is a dumb question, but wouldn't switching from the 10hp on my current to the 6.5hp on the Predator kill performance?


the predator is 9 lb ft engine @ 2500 a 10 hp hm100 is 15 lb ft
the only reason it throws better is @ 4100 rpm vs 3300 to 3600 for the tec is you get and increase of about 25 impeller rpm increase for every 100 rpm in engine rpm increase
600 rpm increase = 150 rpm impeller increase
that 212 would bog and cry in 3 feet of end of driveway wet snow on a 32 bucket again a video blowing 4 inches of snow that a single stage could do isnt helpfull
torque and impeller rpm are what lays the golden egg for snow blowers with impeller kit


----------

